# Angeln in Ägypten



## Hechtonato (12. November 2010)

Heii,
Vielleicht machen wir in den Weihnachtsferien uröaub in Ägypten und da ich im Internet nichts gescheites finde, wolte ich fragen:
-Bracht an eine Tageskarte, wenn man nur vom Steg/Strand aus angelt
- Wenn ja wo bekomm ich eine Tageskarte

Und ich will kein Big Game Fischen  machen nur so vom Strand wie schon gesagt

Freue mich auf Antworten
LG


----------



## stefannn87 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Es kommt darauf an wo du dort angeln möchtest, denn viele Gebiete am Roten Meer stehen halt unter Naturschutz darunter zB. auch ganz Sharm el Sheikh was natürlich einer der Haupttouristenstandorte in Ägypten ist.
Hurghada hingegen ist zwar auch ein Touristengebiet, jedoch ist es dort nicht so kompliziert mit dem Angeln.

Wo beim Angeln in Sharm dich direkt die Polizeischiffe vom Strand wegholen ises in Hurghada so dass du sogar mit den Einheimischen dort übers Angeln quatschen kannst.

PS: Das Wasser, wie du sicherlich weißt, brodelt!


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> PS: Das Wasser, wie du sicherlich weißt, brodelt!



In Ufernähe?
Kenne Hurghadas Meer nur vom Schnorcheln und direkt an der (meist künstlich aufgeschütteten) Küste habe ich es als Wasserwüste empfunden, in der evtl. mal kleinere Lippfische über den Grund schießen, aber sonst hab ich da gar nix gesehen.
Weiter draußen an den Riffen sah das natürlich ganz anders aus.


----------



## stefannn87 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Japp, also wärend des Sonnenuntergangs hab ich sogar bemerkt das da großkalieber am Jagen sind. Tippe mal auf irgendwelche Tuna oder Trevally aber kene Ahnung.
Ich selber hab nichts großes gefangen, da ich mit wenig vorwissen dort hin gefahren bin und mit meiner Freundin jetzt nicht nur das Angeln in Kopf haben DURFTE 

Aber nehmt euch alle Schnorchel mit, kann sogar durchaus schöner werden als das Angeln selber, sowas sieht man nicht alle Tage!


----------



## Mike85 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten*

Das stimmt. Packt die Schnorchelsachen ein. War zwar Makadi Bay aber was man da sieht sieht man echt nicht alle Tage. Und die dicken sind auch da.|supergri


----------

